# Critique this House



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....815239,39.958438,-86.426353_rect/10_zm/1_fr/

This house, is adorable.

If you were going to seriously consider buying this home, what would you look for? 
What would you ask?


----------



## albrandt (Sep 4, 2015)

The Five Main points we have critiqued in a house are
- Insulation - how much or how little insulated is it?
- Electrical - is it newer wiring or a combination of old knob and tube along with the new?
- Heating - How is the furnace and ductwork (if forced air) ask for a few months of statements.
- Plumbing - How old is it. what has been updated? does it look like it was done right?
- Roof and Foundation. The pics look good of the roof. I would check the flat roof on the Porch, make sure there isnt any signs of previous or current leaking. Foundation, make sure there arent any major cracks, check the sill plate where the Floor meets the basement walls for rot or termite damage. 

Looks like a beautiful house and well taken care of. I am on my fifth old house remodel in the past ten years. I love old houses even though they can be a challenge to work on at times.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a big house! How efficient is the furnace? I would ask how much the average heating & electric bills run. Also, what are the annual property taxes? If putting in an offer, I would suggest it being contingent on a home inspection. I would NOT purchase any house without a home inspection. They usually cost less than $500.00, and if there ary any issues you know in advance, and can use them as a negotiating tool to get a lower price, or even back out of the deal.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Also zoning, taxes, and the neighborhood.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Obviously you want a good home inspection and a termite inspection. The roof looks like it is old and that outbuilding garage thing is in pretty bad shape up top which means probably inside too. I would def want proof of termite treatment being 100 plus years old. I really am not a fan of the kitchen and baths. Those do not really match the age of the house and the kitchen cabinets are way too small for as much space above them they could have gone with. Not saying I am a fuddy duddy because utilitarian is fine with me, but I look at it from a loan resell value issue. 

Beside the above I would call the utility company to get an annual usage estimate and have someone different than the home inspector come service the heat/air. I would also want to know the info for the house's electrical service and when the wiring was last updated. If you are pushing your load limit you may hate that house as you add apliances, etc.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't trust zillow. Per them my house was a million plus.. Per them I have a kitchen and walls and bathroom.. I contacted them it was changed. My place per tax assessor... not even 200k...guess large plot of land and using comps of finished lodges was the issue.... don't trust them they did not even have my taxes... public knowledge correct.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Declan said:


> Obviously you want a good home inspection and a termite inspection. The roof looks like it is old and that outbuilding garage thing is in pretty bad shape up top which means probably inside too. I would def want proof of termite treatment being 100 plus years old. I really am not a fan of the kitchen and baths. Those do not really match the age of the house and the kitchen cabinets are way too small for as much space above them they could have gone with. Not saying I am a fuddy duddy because utilitarian is fine with me, but I look at it from a loan resell value issue.
> 
> Beside the above I would call the utility company to get an annual usage estimate and have someone different than the home inspector come service the heat/air. I would also want to know the info for the house's electrical service and when the wiring was last updated. If you are pushing your load limit you may hate that house as you add apliances, etc.


I'd tear those hideous cabinets out and put in shelves that matched the rest of the house.....those cabinets are super ugly!!!

I am checking into the utilities.....

I'm not in a place to buy today.......but; I am doing the research on it.
You guys are great! I do appriceiate you giving me the questions to ask!!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

kasilofhome said:


> Don't trust zillow. Per them my house was a million plus.. I had a kitchen and walls and bathroom.. I contacted them it was changed. My place per tax assessor... not even 200k...guess large plot of land and using comps of finished lodges was the issue.... don't trust them they did not even have my taxes... public knowledge correct.


They are getting better. Their estimates in my area have come more into par with local housing. They used to be very high. They still are just formulas based on bedrooms, house size and land. They are not true estimates. At one point they had the falling down house up the hill that I still need to tear down valued at more than the house beside it that is realistically about a $110K house but I think they had the good one in the $70K and my fire trap in the $90K range. It just has about 2.5 times the land.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

The big questions in real-estate: 
Location, Location, Location ?

Commute (work, shopping, friends/family)
Utilities (availability of power and internet)
Neighborhood


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

kasilofhome said:


> Don't trust zillow. Per them my house was a million plus.. Per them I have a kitchen and walls and bathroom.. I contacted them it was changed. My place per tax assessor... not even 200k...guess large plot of land and using comps of finished lodges was the issue.... don't trust them they did not even have my taxes... public knowledge correct.


yep they had my parents house (the old house that burned down 20 years ago) not the new home.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I only saw one picture?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> I only saw one picture?


There's a link to the listing.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Looks like a pretty nice old country home that has been pretty well maintained. 

a. Roof looks straight and appears to have been re-roofed rather recently (last 3-6 years).
b. If the siding, fascia, soffit, etc. are wood (which they appear to be), you will have to repaint every five years or so, or spend big bucks to replace with a low maintenance exterior.
c. are the windows thye old wood sash type.


----------

